# The girls won't move.



## lamarcarama (May 3, 2015)

It has been a month since your post, so I suspect the bees already fixed this problem. My Warre hive was similar: they built out the first box very quickly (2 week?) and then didn't move down for another month. Meanwhile though the comb in the top box kept getting thicker and thicker and heavier and heavier until the bees could barely squeeze between the combs. So I think when I thought the top box was "full" it was really only 1/3 full; long and deep, but very thin. I'd bet that what has happened to yours the last month too.


----------



## Kathleen Bourn (Oct 31, 2014)

You're right, one of the Warres does have thick comb by the window and still has not moved. The other hive, I moved the full box to the bottom for a week or so and then moved it back to the top box position and they started drawing out the empty box quickly.
The hive that still hasn't moved, i'm going to stop worrying about them and see what happens. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

That is a beautiful hive Kathleen. Very nice.

Did you use any particular plans. If so, where did you get the plans from? Where did you get the hardware?


----------



## Kathleen Bourn (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you, I think they turned out well considering they're built from materials I had around. (i think the whole thing costs me $20) The hardware was the only thing I bought. I bought hive latches from china (off the internet) but they turned out to be too big so I ended up with small spring latches (from my local hardware store). I wanted to make the handles extra strong because of the lift system I'm trying.
The plans and size are basically the same as the original Warre ( People's Hive). I did some modifications to the quilt. It has a #8 hardware cloth bottom that I can use as a feeder but still put a cloth and insulation material in for winter. The roof is vented at the ridge but I just added 1 1/2 " holes in the gables for more ventilation. The bottom board is screened and there is a mite board but I've yet to use it. 
I built a log house so the wood is western hemlock left over from that. I'ts rough sawn inside and about an inch thick.
I built 4 boxes for each hive and I think I have a lifting system that will work but I haven't tried it yet. It's based on a screw jack idea. I'll post it when I have it set up.
It has plexiglass viewing windows. I found that for free too.
The bars are wedge cut and 1 1/4 wide. I nailed them in place but I'm not sure if that's going to work the best.
This is my first year with the Warres so I'll see how this plans works.
Thanks again for the compliment!


----------

